# Best place to get a deal?



## Sick_Boy_85 (Jun 22, 2008)

i have a 40 gal right now for my 5 red bellys and i know thatd ill need a bigger tank down the road. so i want to get somthing around 75 gal and ive seen 75s at pet shops with a stand and hood for like 600 bucks or somthing but i was wondering if you guys knew a place online that sells em cheaper. it dosnt matter if its used or not

Thanks


----------



## Retaks (Apr 6, 2008)

Craigs List? A friend of mine just got a 100gal with hood, lights and a stand for $150. The wood on the stand needs redone but other then that there is nothing wrong.


----------



## blackandgold4ever05 (Jun 5, 2008)

Check Craigslist. I recently got a 55 gallon with stand, hood, lights, and everything but water and fish for $150 and the guy even delivered it for me.


----------



## haroldglenn (Jun 24, 2008)

blackandgold4ever05 said:


> Check Craigslist. I recently got a 55 gallon with stand, hood, lights, and everything but water and fish for $150 and the guy even delivered it for me.


Craigslist. I just got a 80 gallon, planted, with everything (stand, lights, filters, fish, testing kits, blah, blah, blah), for $250. And I probably could have got it for 200 or 150, because tanks are hard to get rid of.

Or you can try nickel want ads, Buy and Sell, whatever. People get bored, have kids, lose their favorite fish, you name it. A used tank is usually a quarter as much as a new one, at most. Someone might ask for more money, but they'll be lucky to get it. And if you see one you want that's out of your range, throw out a ridiculous price. A lot of people will be happy to just get rid of the thing.


----------



## blackandgold4ever05 (Jun 5, 2008)

I was told the general rule of thumb is do not pay more than 30% of new price when purchasing used tank. I have seen some adds on craigslist where people say, "over $1200 invested". And then want $800 or more for a tank. There are some very good deals though if you keep an eye on it.


----------



## Sick_Boy_85 (Jun 22, 2008)

ok thanks guys ive been looking on craigslist and i found some pretty fair deals nothing as good as the ones you guys have got








but im gunna keep on looking. alot of them are labeled as salt water tanks. if i were to get a tank that was used with salt, would i be able to use it as a fresh water tank?


----------



## Retaks (Apr 6, 2008)

Sick Boy said:


> ok thanks guys ive been looking on craigslist and i found some pretty fair deals nothing as good as the ones you guys have got
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes. Just rinse it out really good.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

aquabid.com


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

I would also look on craigs list or other local buy/ sell foums. Buying online would mostlikly be more expensive since it would proabally be a much nice tank plus shipping.


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

craigslist is where its at for tanks. i got a 75g with stand delivered for $100, 29g with stand hood light filters and a bunch of other stuff for $40. and right now i am making arrangmetns for 100 gallon with stand for $100.


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

craigslist in chicago? i would think you could find a great deal.


----------



## Sick_Boy_85 (Jun 22, 2008)

ok so i found some tanks and im liking this one but the guy wants what i think to much for the tank 
this is the ad 
http://chicago.craigslist.org/wcl/for/753604812.html

and some pic of the tank





















what do you guys think a fair price would be for this tank and accessories?


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

I wouldn't pay more than half of what he is asking.

I may pay up to half of what a tank and stand costs new if it is a nice wooden stand (maybe a little more if they have expensive lighting, CO2 EQ, or filters...none of which I see there). I don't even look at tanks with iron or cheap DIY stands unless they are dirt cheap. The tank and stand is nice, but not $650 nice...he didn't pay much more than that for what is shown.

The deals some of these guys are telling you they got are the exception, not the norm...it all depends on area, timing, and luck!


----------



## Sick_Boy_85 (Jun 22, 2008)

yeah the guy really wants to get ride if it fast so im thinking about just saying ill give him $200 for it all and see what he says


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Sick Boy said:


> ok so i found some tanks and im liking this one but the guy wants what i think to much for the tank
> this is the ad
> http://chicago.craigslist.org/wcl/for/753604812.html
> 
> ...


YEah...TOO much

Ha...thats low balling at its best!

But hell go for it and let us know how it works out.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

very good deal right here

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auc...&1216311002

i dont know what ms stands for but i think its missisipi or mass...too far from chicago?


----------

